# what do you think of this guy



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

So what do you think, i like it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/linceed87%2Fel-adios

http://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/mauricio-mildare/id451257028?ign-mpt=uo=4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is just easy listening music that rips off elements typical of Glass' later melodic works. I have no idea who this guy is, but if this is the best he can do, he needs some training.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Pseudo-minimalism-cum-new-age. Extremely boring and not very inventive.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Pseudo-minimalism-cum-new-age. Extremely boring and not very inventive.


I second that thought.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

linceed87 said:


> So what do you think ...


I think it's crap.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it is **** :angel:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The general consensus doesn't seem too promising!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I only listened to the first one. I couldn't face any more. It could have been composed by a computer program.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

1.) It could not hold my attention enough to listen through (it was only a bit of the first the first link. I listened to parts of it, scanning from beginning to finish.) 
2.) It sounded like music which would much more fall into the genre(s) of pop 'new-age' or pop 'neoclassical' - [the latter a massive misnomer.]
3.) I think it is seriously - near lethally, even - insipid.

Add: I know the Soundcloud track is labeled 'classical.' I don't find a scrap to qualify it as such: 
Crossover, some New-Age, and some alternate pop (secret garden) are labeled 'classical' or 'neoclassical' by the musicians or the pop PR machine, who haven't a care if they steal a term from the classical lexicon and misuse it.... Thinking that is what led you to believe this clip should be in this category.


----------



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

what about him?


__
https://soundcloud.com/gabe93%2Fsets


----------



## linceed87 (Oct 21, 2008)

or


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

#classicalmusicmisconceptions


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

sounds nice


----------

